# Was macht WebEndPoint ?



## arkadi (27. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass ich die richtige Kategorie ausgewählt habe! Ich habe einen Java Code, mit dem ich gerade leider nichts anfangen kann. 


```
import javax.xml.namespace.QName;
import javax.xml.ws.Service;
import javax.xml.ws.WebEndpoint;
import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceClient;
import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceException;
import javax.xml.ws.WebServiceFeature;
```

Ich habe mir das ADT Bundle installiert. Bei der Eingabe von diesen Daten, will Eclipse die import Anweisungen nicht akzeptieren. Fehlt mir da etwas ?


----------



## ssoul26 (27. Aug 2014)

Guck dir unter Eclipse die Erstellungspfade an und überprüfe ob du alle notwendigen Jars hinzugefügt hast.


----------



## dzim (29. Aug 2014)

Ok, was hat Eclipse ADT (Android) mit dem Problem oben zu tun?

Es sieht so aus, als wolltest du einen JaxB-annotierten Endpoint für einen WSDL-basierten Service von einer Android-Anwendung aus nutzen wollen. Das geht nicht, denn das Android-SDK umfasst *nicht* alle Klassen aus den Packages unterhalb von "javax.xml.*".
Siehe hier: Package Index | Android Developers

Dafür bietet Android eine eigene Stream-basierte API (die ich wie die Pest vermeide, ich verwende das Simple-Framework Simple 2.7.1 für XML). Allerdings hilft dir das wahrscheinlich nicht weite, denn du benötigst wohl etwas, um einen WSDl-WebService zu bedienen. Google mal nach "wsdl android" - vielleicht wirst du da fündig.


----------

